# Britney: Hat eine fabelhafte Zeit bei Sitcom



## Tokko (13 März 2008)

*Britney: Hat eine fabelhafte Zeit bei Sitcom*


13/3/2008 13:34 

​ In letzter Zeit war *Britney* ja für so Allerhand in den Schlagzeilen, doch die _Blackout_-Künstlerin verkündete Donnerstag, dass die Gastrolle bei der Sitcom _How I Met Your Mother _die Psychiatrie und Gerichtssäle eindeutig schlägt. 
"Es ist einfach klasse, bei _How I Met Your Mother_ zu arbeiten. Alle, die www.eonline.comBesetzung, das Team und die Produzenten sind wunderbar und die Rolle der Abby macht Spaß. Ich habe eine fantastische Zeit!" 
Währenddessen ist das Set der Sendung besser abgesichert als jeder Tresor es je sein könnte. Niemand darf sich dem Studio ohne die Erlaubnis von Security nähern. Wer durch darf, erhalte ein farbiges Armband, erzählt Neil Patrick Harris, der den Schürzenjäger Barney spielt. 

Harris erzählte E! Onlines Watch with Kristin am Mittwoch Abend, dass er einmal nicht durch durfte. Letztendlich schaffte er es dann doch an der Wachmannschaft vorbei, gerade so, als Ensemblemitglied mit Emmy-Nominierung.
"Letzten Endes habe ich es aufs Set geschafft, weil ich einfach nicht aufgegeben habe" , sagte der Schauspieler. "Aber die ganze Zeit hieß es: 'Hi, hi, zeigen Sie mir Ihr Armband', und ich sagte: 'Lady, Ich bin in der Sendung, ich habe kein Armband.' "So geht es also hier zur Zeit im Studio 22 mit Britney in unserer Mitte zu." 
Spears kam Mittwoch morgen um 7:30 Uhr im Fox Studio in einer schwarzen Cadillac Escalade Limosine mit Chauffeur und ihren zwei Bodyguards im Schlepptau an. Kurz vor 12 Uhr wurde Spears' Wagen in Richtung Beverly Hills losgeschickt, um Mutter Lynne Spears abzuholen. 

Diese war gerade nach Hause in die abgeschirmte Villengegend in den Hügeln zurückgekehrt, nachdem sie am Morgen ihre Enkelkinder bei Kevin Federline besucht hatte. Lynne wurde noch mehrmals vor dem Wohnwagen ihrer Tochter gesehen (sie hatte anscheinend das richtige Armband), aber im Grunde war Spears nach ihrer Ankunft nicht mehr zu sehen. 
Harris, der seiner "ziemlich beeindruckten" Kollegin Alyson Hannigan mehr oder weniger zustimmt, dass Spears in ihrer Rolle als Abby, einer gutmütigen Arzthelferin bei einem Hautarzt (zu dem Ted endlich geht, um sein umstrittenes Tattoo entfernen zu lassen), gute Arbeit leistet, sagte, dass er nur besorgt sei, welches Licht das Casting des Popstars auf die Sendung werfen würden. 

"Es war ja nicht so, dass der Sender oder _How I Met Your Mother_ versucht haben, die Zuschauerzahlen anzukurbeln und sich fragten, wen sie anheuern könnten, um Schlagzeilen zu machen“, sagte Harris. "Wir haben letzte Woche ganz normal gedreht und plötzlich hieß es: 'Ihr werdet nicht glauben, wer gerade anrief und sagte, sie wolle in der Sendung sein.' "
So lief das also alles... Den einzigen Vorbehalt, den ich habe, gegen ihre Rolle in der Sendung, ist, dass es so aussieht, als seien wir verzweifelt darum bemüht, die Zuschauerzahlen anzurkurbeln, und das ist nicht der Fall. Unsere Comedy läuft gut, und meine einzige Sorge dreht sich darum, wie das alles erscheinen mag.“ 
Auf die Frage, wie Barney mit Spears umgehen würde, kämen die beiden Angesicht zu Angesicht, antwortet Harris mit dem für seine Figur typischen Übermut. "Er wäre mit Sicherheit besser als Osama Lutfi," sagte Harris. „Adnan würde gegen Barney verblassen." 

Hannigan andererseits hatte nichts als Lob für Spears. "Britneys Darstellung beeindruckt mich ziemlich“, erzählt der Star von _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ E! Online. "Die Figur, die sie spielt, ist sehr nett und liebenswert, was für sie scheinbar keine Verstellung ist. Außerdem hat sie gutes Timing, was bei einer Sitcom natürlich hilft.” 
Der Hautarzt, der Spears vorübergehend als Arzthelferin einstellt, wird von _Scrubs-Die Anfänger_- Star Sarah Chalke gespielt. Chalke sprang in letzter Minute für Alicia Silverstone ein, die nicht zur gleichen Zeit wie Spears auftreten wollte, um einem, wie sie vermutete, totalen Chaos vorzubeugen.


Quelle:
www.eonline.com​
.


----------

